# Hot Links Potato Au Gratin Fattie



## kingudaroad (Sep 26, 2009)

Made a few pounds of hot links. Super hot and super tasty. Figured I'd make a fattie out of a couple of packages.

Ingredients not shown are extra cheddar cheese, fresh chives, and fresh rosemary. And of course bacon. The dried shrooms were soaked in water for a bit. They really hold up well in fatties.

Made the taters per package directions, cooled, and rolled the slippery suckers up.

Had to do a fattie toast!

Smoked with pecan.


Super spicy and savory and the filling stayed put for the most part. Delicious!!


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks awesome!   4 of the best things in life.  Smoke, bacon, meat, and potato's


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 26, 2009)

That is one fine looking Fattie...


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 26, 2009)

Now that is a fattie there King. It is very nice with all that stuff in it. I was alittle worried about the rolling and gettin all that in. But you did it and it looks awesome.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 27, 2009)

now that looks like the perfect fattie stuffing was it good?


----------



## ribsaretasty (Sep 27, 2009)

the name alone, means it has to be good!!!


----------

